# 100% safe plants?



## RatSupreme

I have been wanting to put plants inside my rats cage, so they have something fresh to chew on and what not and I was thinking of some plants that grow on the side of the cage. I don't know.

BUT ANYWAYS

I wanted to know of plants that would be safe for them to chew and nibble on, roots, leaves and all.

Thanks


----------



## HiddenValleyRattery

Interesting thread... I'd fellow what rules apply for dogs in regards to what plants they shouldn't eat.


----------



## crow

Interesting thread, indeed. It's very common for owners of fish and reptiles to grow live plants in those animals' enclousures. Lists of plants commonly accepted as safe for that might be helpful to you.


----------



## ratbasket

Wheat grass is safe and commonly used in digging boxes, it is actually quite healthy for ratties!


----------



## Isamurat

Pretty much any edible raw veg seed so like carrots, cabbage, herbs etc. I wouldn't put them perminantly in the cage though as they will be destroyed and it will be very messy. I quite often put in herbs in pots just before clean out for the mayhem.


----------



## Fu-Inle

i have an apple tree branch in my cage for the rats to chew, but obviously you can't grow an apple tree in the cage lol


----------

